# Criminal Conviction



## almundo19 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I am currently applying for a skilled workers visa. When I was younger (15yrs old, I'm now 29) I was convicted of criminal damage. (I realise that this was stupid!!) Anyhow I have never been in trouble with the police since and have just got a police check complete. Which states there is "no live trace". Because my conviction is spent. However I still have to declare this on my application.

Does anyone have any experience of what Canada will reject people for on grounds of criminal conviction? All I have found on the CIC website is a possible threat to Canadian security. Which I am not.

Thanks in advance

Almundo


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

almundo19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently applying for a skilled workers visa. When I was younger (15yrs old, I'm now 29) I was convicted of criminal damage. (I realise that this was stupid!!) Anyhow I have never been in trouble with the police since and have just got a police check complete. Which states there is "no live trace". Because my conviction is spent. However I still have to declare this on my application.
> 
> ...


You don't need to be too concerned. For minor crimes you are considered to be rehabiltated if you have not been convicted of criminal activity in the 10 years prior to applying. Some people convicted of serious crimes would never be admitted despite the length of time that has passed. Your crime would not be considered as serious.
As you stated you must declare all criminal convictions.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> You don't need to be too concerned. For minor crimes you are considered to be rehabiltated if you have not been convicted of criminal activity in the 10 years prior to applying. Some people convicted of serious crimes would never be admitted despite the length of time that has passed. Your crime would not be considered as serious.
> As you stated you must declare all criminal convictions.


what if the minor crimes were less than 10 years..7/8 years? have some stupid drunk and disorderly charges but havent been in trouble since and i have a good job offer in canada


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> what if the minor crimes were less than 10 years..7/8 years? have some stupid drunk and disorderly charges but havent been in trouble since and i have a good job offer in canada


You have to declare it. You may he deemed criminally inadmissable. If its been over 5 years since your last sentance ended, you can apply to be considered rehabilitated. It takes a little over a year and about $1000.

I just looked it up, drunk & disorderly will classify as criminally inadmissable.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a link to help you out:
Frequently asked questions: Overcoming criminal inadmissibility


----------

